# Lifetime Rides



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Is there an easy way to see what your lifetime rides are in the Uber app? Easy to do with Lyft, but I am stymied with Uber. Thx


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

open the app, sign in, hit the button upper left, hit your picture, there you go...


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks. Sometimes the obvious evades me.


----------

